# Big Bang Theory - 05/24/2010 "The Lunar Excitation"



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I was afraid that Penny and Leonard were going to get back together. Thankfully that looks like it's not the case.

This episode wasn't that funny, imo. From the dummy Penny had in her apartment at the beginning to the Sheldon-clone computer date at the end, there wasn't much memorable to last til next season.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I thought this was one of the funniest episodes in a long time. I was LMAO through the whole thing.


----------



## kleinman (Oct 6, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I was afraid that Penny and Leonard were going to get back together. Thankfully that looks like it's not the case.
> 
> This episode wasn't that funny, imo. From the dummy Penny had in her apartment at the beginning to the Sheldon-clone computer date at the end, *there wasn't much memorable to last til next season.*


Was this in fact the season finale then? I thought I'd heard it was, but they didn't announce it in the immediate promos and the guide info didn't list it as such either.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

kleinman said:


> Was this in fact the season finale then? I thought I'd heard it was, but they didn't announce it in the immediate promos and the guide info didn't list it as such either.


I thought the Directv guide listed that it was the season finale. I may have confused it with all the other finales going on.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Yes it was the season finale. 

I liked it. I can't wait to see more from Sheldon's new "girlfriend"! The jokes the others make at their expense are gonna be great  

It'll also be interesting with Sheldon growing a little as a character. All he's really seemed to learn is "bazinga", but not very well.


----------



## JDHutt25 (Dec 27, 2004)

Blossom's schtick was a little forced. It didn't seem to flow as naturally as Sheldon's.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

JDHutt25 said:


> Blossom's schtick was a little forced. It didn't seem to flow as naturally as Sheldon's.


Yeah, I thought it was very robotic. I hope that changes if she's still there next season.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I think her problem is that she has to act, whereas Jim Parson can just read his lines in his normal voice. 

Slightly more seriously, it seemed like she was doing a Sheldon impression. Which, I think, would be very difficult for anybody but Jim Parsons to pull off, since it really is just a slight exaggeration of his natural demeanor.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I was afraid that Penny and Leonard were going to get back together. Thankfully that looks like it's not the case.
> 
> This episode wasn't that funny, imo. From the dummy Penny had in her apartment at the beginning to the Sheldon-clone computer date at the end, there wasn't much memorable to last til next season.


+1...seemed like a real flat way to end the season.

Oh well..can't win them all.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

SeanC said:


> I thought this was one of the funniest episodes in a long time. I was LMAO through the whole thing.


:up: Yeah, I couldn't stop cracking up. (Well, ok, I stopped for a minute when Lenard tried to get back with Leslie Winkle. That was just painful)


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I thought it was funny, especially Penny's expressions when her date would say something dumb, like every time he opened his mouth.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah, her date, while not very original, was very very funny to me.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Loved when Leonard showed up drunk at Penny's door expecting sex.

Yeah, that works for guys....not.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

SeanC said:


> Yeah, her date, while not very original, was very very funny to me.


Well, HE wasn't all that funny. But her reactions were hysterical.

"You RUINED me! Before I met you, I never would have known how STUPID he was!"


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Satchel said:


> Loved when Leonard showed up drunk at Penny's door expecting sex.
> 
> Yeah, that works for guys....not.


I loved the fact that Leonard didn't know that..


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I enjoyed how they added the downstairs neighbor lady's reaction. "Yee haw!" 

It wouldn't hurt to add in one or two neighbors into the cast next season.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I was afraid that Penny and Leonard were going to get back together. Thankfully that looks like it's not the case.


yes, I hope the writers put off them getting back to together for a long time. The show flows better when Leonard has a personality not tied to a relationship.

Loved it when Penny although in a drunken stupor, was aware enough to warn Sheldon to wear his noise-canceling headphones. 

I must've not paid attention. How'd Penny ruin women for Leonard...he can only now be attracted to hot girls?


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

I loved how even drunk, Leonard couldn't shut off the science geek in him. He was drunk enough to throw an empty liquor bottle down the elevator shaft but he still calculated how far it fell by how long it took.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)




----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


>


Heh, they got it backwards. "Penny" comes after the knocks

Sheesh, some people's kids...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Fleegle said:


> Heh, they got it backwards. "Penny" comes after the knocks
> 
> Sheesh, some people's kids...


They do address that (albeit feebly) in the product information...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Wow.. that is lame.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Alfer said:


> +1...seemed like a real flat way to end the season.
> 
> Oh well..can't win them all.


I agree it just seemed like another episode, and so-so at that... and not really a great season finale.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

marksman said:


> I agree it just seemed like another episode, and so-so at that... and not really a great season finale.


Until the next season when we find out Amy Farrah Fowler is pregnant.



Spoiler



Bazinga


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Tangent said:


> I loved how even drunk, Leonard couldn't shut off the science geek in him. He was drunk enough to throw an empty liquor bottle down the elevator shaft but he still calculated how far it fell by how long it took.


I doubt the fall would have been 30 feet though. They are on the 4th floor. Each story is about 10 feet. The elevator shaft be at least one floor below ground level. Should have been over 40 feet. Unless of course it landed on top of an elevator car.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

I about fell off the sofa when Sheldon said he could believe it wasn't butter! I've said the same thing...


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Miyim Bialkik was decent casting, if she can get it right.

I would have also liked to see Danica McKeller come in and out math-nerd Sheldon.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Damn, that was Blossom?


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

I thought it was a very funny episode. Penny's date was annoying but I enjoyed her looks and the guy's reactions to him. Loved Leonard's reaction when Penny came over to have sex. "Why? oh um... ok." Brought back lots of memories. Not a bad place to be in there. 

I hope they do something with Sheldon's clone. If she can get into that character, it could be great. Loved the other guy's reaction to her.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Damn, that was Blossom?


Yep - she's been appearing on Til Death occasionally as well.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I enjoyed how they added the downstairs neighbor lady's reaction. "Yee haw!"
> 
> It wouldn't hurt to add in one or two neighbors into the cast next season.


I thought that was one of the highlights of the ep. Her facial expression was great.


----------



## aRKade (May 22, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> I would have also liked to see Danica McKeller come in and out math-nerd Sheldon.


+1

I think she would make an awesome guest star on the show. I wonder if the producers have tried to get her yet. How can you not try to get a hot nerd actress on this show.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

markz said:


> ... Unless of course it landed on top of an elevator car.





Spoiler



bazinga



I know...I smeeked.


----------



## hanumang (Jan 28, 2002)

aRKade said:


> I think she would make an awesome guest star on the show. I wonder if the producers have tried to get her yet. How can you not try to get a hot nerd actress on this show.


She's appeared on the show, actually - The Psychic Vortex aired in January. Memorable for a few reasons, none of which I'll spoil for you.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

hanumang said:


> She's appeared on the show, actually - The Psychic Vortex aired in January. Memorable for a few reasons, none of which I'll spoil for you.


She is not the only hot nerd actress to appear. "It's hot in here. Must be Summer".


----------



## Cragmyre (Mar 8, 2004)

One of the things I did like was the fact that the boys were being nice to Penny's boyfriend and not pointing out how stupid he was, well, except for Sheldon who does that to everyone anyway


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

"We set the laser on stun."


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Cragmyre said:


> One of the things I did like was the fact that the boys were being nice to Penny's boyfriend and not pointing out how stupid he was, well, except for Sheldon who does that to everyone anyway


Possibly because they like Penny. Possibly because they were afraid he'd kick the crap out of them, which Sheldon may have been oblivious too, even though it's happened to him many times.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LifeIsABeach said:


> She is not the only hot nerd actress to appear. "It's hot in here. Must be Summer".


By "hot nerd actress", he didn't mean a hot actress who works in nerd genres, he meant a hot actress who is also an actual nerd herself.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cragmyre said:


> One of the things I did like was the fact that the boys were being nice to Penny's boyfriend and not pointing out how stupid he was, well, except for Sheldon who does that to everyone anyway


I liked that part of it too. It may have made Penney realize sooner just how stupid the guy was, but at least they were willing to let him come up to the roof.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

It's a good thing I finally read the thread. My recording cut out after the scene where drunk Leonard tried to see Penny. I didn't realize until I saw reference to meeting the girlfriend. There's something wrong with her delivery, but I can't put my finger on it. Leslie and Leonard's mom both do a better job IMO.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> There's something wrong with her delivery, but I can't put my finger on it.


I said it early in the thread - it was too robotic.

You're welcome.


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

I soooooo hope they make Mrs. Sheldon (my name for her) part of the ongoing storyline next season. One Sheldon is funny but two of them would be an absolute riot.

Loved Howard's parting shot, "Oh Dear God, what have we done?"


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I think it's great -- I think she'll be able to out-Sheldon Sheldon, and really push him outside of his comfort zone in a way the guys never have been able to.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Tangent said:


> I loved how even drunk, Leonard couldn't shut off the science geek in him. He was drunk enough to throw an empty liquor bottle down the elevator shaft but he still calculated how far it fell by how long it took.


I laughed because as he was throwing the bottle away, I was thinking, "and you can time it, and..."


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Tonight my g/f's son is having some friends over for his birthday, and one of them has the exact same speech impediment as Kripke ("gliding of liquids") and he sounds *exactly* like Kripke. It's actually kinda strange to hear it IRL. It makes Kripke's character a little bit more believable.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I don't beweve you.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Hank said:


> Tonight my g/f's son is having some friends over for his birthday, and one of them has the exact same speech impediment as Kripke ("gliding of liquids") and he sounds *exactly* like Kripke. It's actually kinda strange to hear it IRL. It makes Kripke's character a little bit more believable.


Is his name Elmer?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They do address that (albeit feebly) in the product information...


That is a really weak explanation. If they want to stick with that explanation, then they need to remove the final line of "Knock Knock Knock."


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> That is a really weak explanation. If they want to stick with that explanation, then they need to remove the final line of "Knock Knock Knock."


I was thinking this as I read their explanation - they still got it wrong....they are probably being told that by many of us geeksters.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Yeah, it's very odd. I mean, if you're into the show enough to wear that shirt, announcing it to others who are also into the show enough to recognize it, then why would you wear a shirt that gets it _wrong_? That seems like the epitome of loser-dom. I just don't see how they're selling any of those.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Clearly they just screwed up making the shirt and are trying to come up with an explanation, they never intended to do it backwards.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

How hard is it for them to have the shirt re-printed and scrap the wrong ones!?!?! (or sell them at a big discount and admit their mistake)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hank said:


> How hard is it for them to have the shirt re-printed and scrap the wrong ones!?!?! (or sell them at a big discount and admit their mistake)


A lot harder than adding a feeble explanation to the web site...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Think*geek* should know better than try to pull one over on other geeks...


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> A lot harder than adding a feeble explanation to the web site...


No doubt but no fan of the show is going to buy it the way it is.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Yes, but people not "in the know" will buy it for fans as a gift.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Robin said:


> Yes, but people not "in the know" will buy it for fans as a gift.


I doubt anyone "not in the know" would even know what that means -- enough to know it's a BBT item for a real "fan"


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

If you search for "Big Bang Theory" on Thinkgeek it comes up. I can see someone's spouse being remotely familiar with the show--enough to recognize it, but not enough to know it misses the mark.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I wonder how many non-geeks even know about Thinkgeek in order to buy gifts from there for their geek friends. The only way I've ever heard of it is through links on this forum.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Maybe ThinkGeek is hoping that this will turn into a big collectors item, like misprinted stamps.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

busyba said:


> Maybe ThinkGeek is hoping that this will turn into a big collectors item, like misprinted stamps.


Or maybe they were first hoping nobody would notice, and then that it would just go away.

Which would suggest they know nothing about geeks.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

They'll sell as many as they can before having to fix it, then take a big tax deduction for donating the rest to countries that eat up American T-Shirts (like those that get all of the 'Championship' shirts that are made up for the teams that don't wind up winning the championship ).


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Robin said:


> Yes, but people not "in the know" will buy it for fans as a gift.


Yep, I bought 5 of these as gifts for my fellow BBT lovers. This is gonna be so great!


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Somebody else got it right:










I really want a Bazinga shirt.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Robin said:


> Somebody else got it right:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Closer, but "Penny" is not said as a question.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Robin said:


> Somebody else got it right:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ask and you shall receive


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

Or...

http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/popculture/d18d/


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Oh, I know. I already put it on my wishlist


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Fleegle said:


> Closer, but "Penny" is not said as a question.


IIRC in earlier episodes it was said more like a question.

It was only as Sheldon got a used to having to go over and interacti with her (or at least as used to it as Sheldon can get ) that he switched from basically asking if she was there to demanding to be let in.


----------



## jebbbz (Sep 7, 2007)

Jonathan_S said:


> IIRC in earlier episodes it was said more like a question.
> 
> It was only as Sheldon got a used to having to go over and interacti with her (or at least as used to it as Sheldon can get ) that he switched from basically asking if she was there to demanding to be let in.


Actually, it varied earlier on.

For example, in The Hamburger Postulate, when Leonard had a necktie hanging from his doorknob, Sheldon ran over to Penny's to ask her what it meant. He simply knocked rapidly without calling her name at all. A month later, in The Loobenfeld Decay, he did the triple knock but spoke in a somewhat imperious tone. In The Euclid Alternative, a few months later, however, when he knocked on Penny's door to request a ride to work, he performed the triple knock but called her name somewhat uncertainly.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jebbbz said:


> Actually, it varied earlier on.
> 
> For example, in The Hamburger Postulate, when Leonard had a necktie hanging from his doorknob, Sheldon ran over to Penny's to ask her what it meant. He simply knocked rapidly without calling her name at all. A month later, in The Loobenfeld Decay, he did the triple knock but spoke in a somewhat imperious tone. In The Euclid Alternative, a few months later, however, when he knocked on Penny's door to request a ride to work, he performed the triple knock but called her name somewhat uncertainly.


Sheldon, is that you?


----------



## jebbbz (Sep 7, 2007)

DevdogAZ said:


> Sheldon, is that you?


Bazinga!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Sheldon, is that you?


I was just about to post that!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's amazing how many posts on TiVoCommunity read better in a Sheldon voice.

Including, I regret to confess, some of my own.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's amazing how many posts on TiVoCommunity read better in a Sheldon voice.
> 
> Including, I regret to confess, some of my own.


Some?

Bazinga!


----------



## gillianreynolds (May 20, 2011)

Howard and Raj try to find the perfect match for Sheldon by setting him up on an Internet dating site. Seeing her moronic new boyfriend interact with the gang makes it abundantly clear to Penny that she can't go back to dating stereotypical dumb jocks after dating Leonard.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

gillianreynolds said:


> Howard and Raj try to find the perfect match for Sheldon by setting him up on an Internet dating site. Seeing her moronic new boyfriend interact with the gang makes it abundantly clear to Penny that she can't go back to dating stereotypical dumb jocks after dating Leonard.


Thanks for the feedback on a year old episode spammer....


----------

